# Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken



## Tobias600 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch eure Hilfe. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen Fertigteich von Heissner gekauft und versenkt. Es ist der 1000l nierenförmige. Was ich aber nun nicht verstehe ist, wie ich die Randzone bepflanzen sollte. Diese Randzone hat eine Wassertiefe von ca. 5 - 10 cm und vielleicht 5 - 10 cm Breite. Was kann man da und wie pflanzen. Ich verstehe nicht welches Substrat man dort einbringen sollte. Reicht da Kies oder muss da Erde hin? Zu welchen Pflanzen könnt ihr mir raten? Ich hätte dort gern polsterartige Pflanzen die den Teichrand kaschieren.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Hey Tobias,

Bilder wären nicht schlecht 

Als Substrat nimm ein Sand-/Lehmgemisch. Spielsand aus dem Baumarkt würde sich anbieten, da ist Lehm drin.

Mandy


----------



## Tobias600 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Hallo Mandy,

danke für die Antwort. Hält denn Spielsand die Pflanzen fest? Ich habe ein __ Hechtkraut im Pflanzkorb im Kies und selbst das hält nur mit einem zusätzlichen Stein.

Fotos kann ich machen. Von dem zu bepflanzenden Rand sieht man aber reichlich wenig. Das Wasser ist sehr trüb. Deshalb wollte ich noch mehr Pflanzen einbringen, in der Hoffnung dass dadurch das Wasser etwas klarer wird.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Hey Tobias,

wenn die Pflanzen ausreichend tief eingepflanzt sind, dann dürften die nicht aufschwimmen. Höre ich zum ersten Mal 

Wie tief hast Du denn das __ Hechtkraut gesetzt? Vielleicht ist es zu tief und schwimmt deshalb auf?

Mandy


----------



## Tobias600 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Hallo Mandy,

ich hatte die Pakete beim Aldi gekauf. Da hieß es die Knolle solle zu einem Drittel nicht bedeckt sein und in einem ca. 45 Grad Winkel eingepflanzt sein. Das habe ich so gemacht. Dann kam die Knolle immer wieder hoch, bis ich zur Beschwerung einen kleinen Stein noch drauf gelegt habe. Allgemein sitzt das __ Hechtkraut in einer ungefähren Tiefe von 30 cm.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

30cm ist okay.
Also wenn Du nur eine Knolle hast (ohne Blatt und Wurzel), dann ist es kein Wunder dass die immer wieder hoch kommt.
Eine Normale Pflanze wird richtig gut in den Sand eingesetzt (wie eine Pflanze im Garten) und dann hält das auch.
Wenn die Knolle dann Blätter hat und sich mit den Wurzeln auch im Sand festhalten kann, dann sitzt die auch fest 

Mandy


----------



## Tobias600 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Wie kann ich denn die Randbepflanzung durchführen? Einfach Sand rein und Pflanzen hinterher, oder wie? Das wäre ja nur ein ganz schmaler Streifen.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Lass das Wasser so weit ab, dass die Stufen relativ trocken liegen (ne Pfütze drin ist okay) ... Spielsand rein, Pflanzen eingepflanzt und langsam wieder auffüllen.
Damit verhinderst Du ein Aufwirbeln und das Wasser wird nicht noch trüber 

Was willste denn für Pflanzen noch einsetzen? 

Mandy


----------



## Tobias600 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Ich fände __ Rohrkolben ganz schick. Es gibt da wohl eine kleinbleibende Variante. Auch fände ich Sumpfdotterblumen ganz schick. Macht das Sinn?

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Sicher macht das Sinn ... nur der kleine __ Rohrkolben bildet unterirdische Ausläufer, das solltest Du bedenken ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwerg-Rohrkolben ). Das heißt, die können sich gut vermehren.

Sumpfdotterblumen sind auch sehr schön ... aber was ist mit Unterwasserpflanzen? Gar keine?
Als gewünschte polsterartige Pflanze, würde ich __ Pfennigkraut nehmen. Das bildet oberirdische Ausläufer mit viel grün und gelben Blüten ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfennigkraut ). Und es ist ziemlich robust ...


Mandy


----------



## Tobias600 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Hi .

Das Wasser ist jetzt soweit abgelassen. Werde dann morgen die Zutaten kaufen. Mal schauen ob der baumarkt pfennigskraut hat. Meinst du mit unterwasserpflanzen __ hornkraut __ wasserpest usw.  ? 

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Randbepflanzung am Teichbecken*

Ja genau, die meine ich.

Viel Spaß beim Shoppen ... 

Mandy


----------

